# Fondue dipping ideas



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2011)

Tomorrow I thought I'd whip up a cheese fondue for dinner. To tell the truth, I'm a little bored with the usual apple or bread cube accompaniments. I thought chicken sausage chunks or blanched veggies might be good. I'm looking for other ideas,  though.

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Steve, I've never made a fondue in my entire life. I've only eaten it one time as a guest at somone else's home. It was ok, but nothing I've ever bothered to duplicate.

What exactly is the setup for a Fondue? Hot oil for cooking meat, and melted cheese for dipping are the only two I remember from my one-time experience.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2011)

Broccoli and cauliflower?  Mushrooms, artichoke hearts, maybe marinated.  Those little pickled peppers.  Pearl onions.  Pretzels.  Pepperoni chunks.

I've never tried any of these, but thought they sounded interesting.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2011)

Timothy said:


> What exactly is the setup for a Fondue? Hot oil for cooking meat, and melted cheese for dipping are the only two I remember from my one-time experience.


Timothy, the cheese fondue I make is more of a beer & cheddar sauce, rather than the traditional Swiss fondue with wine and white cheese (usually some combination of Emmenthaler, Gruyere, and Fontina). Think beer cheese soup, except thicker. Probably my Wisconsin roots at work, but I love it.

We've also had chocolate dessert fondue, which is basically just a ganache that's kept warm. Try this sometime with angel food cake, strawberries, or pretzels.

We probably have the hot oil fondue more than anything. It was always our daughter's favorite when she was a kid. For that one, we dip chunks of steak, or sometimes shrimp.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Broccoli and cauliflower?  Mushrooms, artichoke hearts, maybe marinated.  Those little pickled peppers.  Pearl onions.  Pretzels.  Pepperoni chunks.
> 
> I've never tried any of these, but thought they sounded interesting.


All good. As far as veggies, I was thinking Brussel sprouts or broccoli myself. I hadn't thought of pearl onions and mushrooms, but those sound good, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2011)

Small boiled redskin potatoes.

Steve,
Google Raclette, it is similar but some of the items they serve are different.  

Gherkins
Olives
Ham chunks


----------



## msmofet (Dec 22, 2011)

We love cheddar, swiss and beer fondue. Dip bread cubes and veggies. Thats the only fondue I have ever had.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Timothy, the cheese fondue I make is more of a beer & cheddar sauce, rather than the traditional Swiss fondue with wine and white cheese (usually some combination of Emmenthaler, Gruyere, and Fontina). Think beer cheese soup, except thicker. Probably my Wisconsin roots at work, but I love it.
> 
> We've also had chocolate dessert fondue, which is basically just a ganache that's kept warm. Try this sometime with angel food cake, strawberries, or pretzels.
> 
> We probably have the hot oil fondue more than anything. It was always our daughter's favorite when she was a kid. For that one, we dip chunks of steak, or sometimes shrimp.


 
Thanks Steve, it sounds good to me. Except for the beer and cheese one. I don't care for beer very much.

Years ago, I drank my share of beer and then some, but I lost my taste for it.

I might have to pick up one of those fondue sets.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I might have to pick up one of those fondue sets.


I just assumed that everyone had one of these sitting on a dusty shelf in the back of the closet. They aren't quite as popular these days, but back when I got married (the first time), I seem to recall receiving 3 or 4 fondue sets as gifts.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2011)

We have one languishing in the basement, may have to bring it out!  Tim, you might want to cruise second hand stores to pick up a used one.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> We have one languishing in the basement, may have to bring it out! Tim, you might want to cruise second hand stores to pick up a used one.


Thanks Dawgluver! I quit doing that. It costs $10 in gas by the time I find something that costs $20 new. The thrift stores are 5 miles apart here in St. Augustine. I'll just find one I like and buy it.

Suggestions on a Brand/Model???? Anyone???


----------



## blissful (Dec 22, 2011)

Steve, check out The Melting Pot restaurant for their menu.
It's lovely really. Their three course meal is a cheese fondue, then a salad, then a broth or oil fondue for all kinds of meats and poultry.
I've never bought into the broth fondues. (to me, it's more like a Mongolian hot pot)

I liked the oil fondue, they offered quite a number of meats (duck, chicken, beef steak) and vegetables (with a tempura batter) and dipping sauces (horseradish mayo, marinara, mustard sauce w or w/o honey whole grain or finely ground, butter milk/ ranch).
I was given a Cuisinart electric fondue pot--it keeps a steady temperature so nicely! As compared to my sterno heated 1960's era fondue pot.
If you had two fondue pots, you can do a small cheese fondue, salads, then the oil fondue with the tempura choice or just fried, many types of meats and vegetables and all the dipping sauces you like.

Added: Don't forget the tradition. If you lose your item in the pot, you have to kiss the cook! Seriously 1960's.


----------



## merstar (Dec 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Broccoli and cauliflower?  Mushrooms, artichoke hearts, maybe marinated.  Those little pickled peppers.  Pearl onions.  Pretzels.  Pepperoni chunks.
> 
> I've never tried any of these, but thought they sounded interesting.



Ooh, I love the pretzel idea!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2011)

blissful said:
			
		

> Don't forget the tradition. If you lose your item in the pot, you have to kiss the cook! Seriously 1960's.


Wait, if you're eating fondue, YOU'RE the cook! How does one kiss oneself?


----------



## blissful (Dec 22, 2011)

My mother had the tradition--if you lose your item you kiss the cook.
Other traditions are: that if a man loses his bread in the pot, he buys  drinks all around, and if a woman does, she must kiss her neighbors (at the table I suppose).

Kissing yourself? If you put the toasted french bread cube on the fork, first through the bread and lastly through the crust, you will never lose the bread.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2011)

blissful said:


> if a man loses his bread in the pot...


I *HATE* losing my bread in the pot! All men do. <Mind drifting a bit>


----------



## Janet H (Dec 22, 2011)

Marinated mushrooms are great in fondue as are pickled veggies.  Consider some fresh pear chunks instead of apples.

Now for the weird suggestions..

falafel (get the pre made ones at costco)
crispy cooked tatertots  (yes, I said that)
crispy fried tofu cubes (have to be better with cheese)
Sugar snap Pea /pods


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Marinated mushrooms are great in fondue


 
Just put a carton of button mushrooms into a marinade of Whishbone Italian.

I'm thinking....overnight? Or, how long is best?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2011)

Janet H said:
			
		

> Marinated mushrooms are great in fondue as are pickled veggies.  Consider some fresh pear chunks instead of apples.
> 
> Now for the weird suggestions..
> 
> ...



So what's weird about those suggestions?  They sound great!  Love the Tots!

OK, getting out the basement relic....


----------



## blissful (Dec 22, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Tomorrow I thought I'd whip up a cheese fondue for dinner. To tell the truth, I'm a little bored with the usual apple or bread cube accompaniments. I thought chicken sausage chunks or blanched veggies might be good. I'm looking for other ideas,  though.
> 
> What would you guys suggest?


Well, I'm not 'one of the guys'.......but, what have you decided? Will we get pictures?  wishing you and yours a happy fondue dinner!


----------



## Silversage (Dec 22, 2011)

Grapes are great in a cheese fondue.  Cut them in half first, so they cheese has something to cling to.  It will roll right off the skin side.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 22, 2011)

Silversage said:


> Grapes are great in a cheese fondue. Cut them in half first, so they cheese has something to cling to. It will roll right off the skin side.


 YUM and probably apples would be good also.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 23, 2011)

Devils on Horseback


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 23, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Tomorrow I thought I'd whip up a cheese fondue for dinner. To tell the truth, I'm a little bored with the usual apple or bread cube accompaniments. I thought chicken sausage chunks or blanched veggies might be good. I'm looking for other ideas, though.
> 
> What would you guys suggest?


 
I've always preferred veggies for dipping in cheese fondue to bread. I blanch most of them, as I don't prefer raw.  Your idea of sausage chunks is brilliant!  have at it!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 23, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Devils on Horseback


For a Fondue? I've only seen them eaten "as is" after baking or grilling. When you make them, do you use chicken livers or the traditional prunes or dates?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 23, 2011)

Small french prunes that I stuff with bits of raw onion, black olives and anchovy before I wrap with bacon.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 23, 2011)

blissful said:


> Well, I'm not 'one of the guys'.......but, what have you decided? Will we get pictures?  wishing you and yours a happy fondue dinner!


Well, I have a loaf of homemade Italian peasant bread baking in the oven as we speak. I also picked up some pearl onions, fingerling potatoes, smoked chicken sausage, Brussels sprouts, and broccoli.

I really like the idea of tater tots, too. Unfortunately, I didn't see it until I had already been to the store. But tots will DEFINITELY be on the list for a future Fondue.

And Devils (or Angels) on Horseback. Why not? Almost anything tastes good dipped in hot melted cheese.

Lots of excellent suggestions! 

(possible pictures to come)


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 23, 2011)

Use different kinds of offal.


----------



## Claire (Dec 23, 2011)

Funny, I was just telling hubby that we need to pull our fondue pot out this winter.  We haven't in awhile.  I loved some of the ideas here!  I've heard of both the kisses and drinks as "punishment" for everyone who loses their food in the pot.  Mine is sterno, but it is stainless steel with a glass insert.  you start out with boiling water in the stainless steel, and melted cheese in the glass insert (the boiling water keeps the cheese warmer for longer).  Then you dump out the water and put already heated oil in the stainless steel part for the meat course.  Hubby actually prefers beef broth to oil.  Sort of like ... what is it called, shabu-shabu I think?  So even though it is sterno, everything stays hot.  

One trick, to me, is that everyone has two forks, especially for the meat course.  Take a piece out, put one in.  Cheese is more just dipping, so it doesn't matter so much.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 24, 2011)

no mayonnaise said:


> Use different kinds of offal.


A kishka straw brilliant


----------

